# Router Planer Jig



## woodworkingdrew (Dec 29, 2013)

I was wondering if you guys have used a router planer jig? How accurate is the end result? Does it do as good of a job as an actual planer?? Thanks


----------



## MarkSr (Oct 14, 2012)

Andrew, I can't take all the responsibility for the router jig, because I copied the Wood Wisper's video. And I used a 1- 1/2 router bit instead of the two inch. If you build the jig just like he shows you, your table top or any other project will come out as flat as it can get. My work bench is 22- 1/2" D X 72" L X 32" H.

Use the Wood Wisper's crisscross wire from corner to corners to get your low spot. Set the gig on the two side boards like his video shows and the table come out perfect the first time. It's great if you have someone follow you with the shop vac but it really didn't that long to clean up. BUT, IT WORKS GREAT, just follow the video and you will be fine.

Have fun and make some dust, chips or whatever.

Mark


----------



## woodworkingdrew (Dec 29, 2013)

Mark thanks for your response. Can you please provide me with the link? Thanks


----------



## lunn (Jan 30, 2012)

I've cobbled up router planeing jigs. Can do a lot of fun things with them. I had some small driftwood stumps with one root about 10" long. I cut the tap root off and the top flat and screwed it upsidedown to a board bigger than the roots. Built a rest for the router to ride on. Mounted the router to a board long enough to reach side to side. Stableized the roots they wanted to chatter and was afraid they whould break. I used a 3/4 bit and i'll have to say they came out great. The longest root is about half the size of a pencile at the tip. All the roots lay flat and sits level. I've done slabs also works great.


----------



## hans2wiz (Jan 11, 2011)

I have similar solution to Wood Whisperer and used it for flattening my workbench and boards. It is not the same as actual planer, because you get some routers marks. But it is very easy to build and use.

Here is Wood Whisperer link: Flattening Workbenches and Wide Boards with a Router


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

They are great for flattening end grain. I use a bowl bit and get great results.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Hey Gene, What advantage is the bowl bit over a straight bit? I don't have a bowl bit but would buy one on your recommendation.


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

Since Gene hasn't answered yet, I'll fill in for him. The bowl bit has rounded corners, and therefore doesn't leave ridges the way a straight bit usually does.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks Scissors! Now I've got to save up for one!


----------



## bowedcurly (Aug 31, 2013)

the grizzly bottom cleaning bits are cheap and work great at 1 1/2 in


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

bowed, Don't think I have a router stout enough to spin a 1 1/2" bit!


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks, Scissors. I've been sleeping on the job.
Andy, Mine is a KATANA from MLCS and I use it with an extension, also from MLCS. 
Have good dust collection handy!


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks Gene.


----------

